# Ventura county Small Paws Rescue help needed



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> Jeanine Curcione is a Small Paws volunteer in Los Angeles.
> 
> She also has her own rescue group called Bichons and Buddies.
> 
> ...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ugh, this just kills me! :smcry: 

Maybe the next thing the government needs to do is pass a temporary bill allowing people who have lost their homes to bring their pets with them!


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was wondering if there has been any updates with this little guy?
The west coast seems to be having alot of doggies needing help this is so sad to bad i am to far away on the east coast!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (oliveira101903 @ Feb 25 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734009


> I was wondering if there has been any updates with this little guy?
> The west coast seems to be having alot of doggies needing help this is so sad to bad i am to far away on the east coast!!![/B]


I feel the same way - I live on the east coast and the west needs soo much help!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Where is the shelter in Ventura County?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This boy has been redeemed by his owners. Guilty conscious? Hope so.


----------

